# Need clarification on residential / apartment generators



## gkrish1001 (Mar 22, 2021)

Hello guys,

Somebody please help me with this doubt. This is making me stressed out a lot. Recently i bought an apartment and moved in. When i purchased i didnt see the 
generator placed but after buying and at the time of moving in to my shock i saw the generator from bedroom balcony. Some say it wont make any noise or damage since i am at 4th floor but i am not convinced. So i need experts advice on this.

1) As i mentioned that i am in 4th floor will the generator noise will be terrible and disturbing?

2) Also i am disappointed to see that they have used some metal string for pipe support and clamped the smoke pipe to the building wall. Will it create any issues to my flat unit in long run? Should i try to find some seller and vacate as soon as possible? 

Please help by answering this query.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

I think you should be lucky to live in an apartment building that has generator back up. I would not worry about it as it looks like a well designed system.


----------



## gkrish1001 (Mar 22, 2021)

Old man here said:


> I think you should be lucky to live in an apartment building that has generator back up. I would not worry about it as it looks like a well designed system.


You mean there wont be noise and vibration ?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

gkrish1001 said:


> You mean there wont be noise and vibration ?


Maybe some, but it's when the power is out, right? How often and for how long do they plan to exercise them?


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

Folks on this site spend a lot of time and money buying and maintaining generators to keep the lights on during power outages.

It looks like your apartment building is doing that for you. You're lucky.

About the noise, I'm sure you will be able to hear the generators when they are running. How loud it will be cannot be determined until you hear them actually running. However, my bet is you won't find it to be a problem. Even though I can hear my home's emergency generator when it's running just a few feet from my bedroom, it certainly is not a problem for me, and the benefits of having modern conveniences during widespread electrical outages are certainly worth it. It must be, considering the amount of money and time I've put into them, including having to hauling fuel to keep them running.

I'd say congratulations to you for having such service provided for you. 

PS: I used to work in an office building with similar diesel generators six floors down, just below my office. They were tested every few weeks. When they were running, I could barely hear them. 

Let us know how they work for you.


----------



## PLX (Nov 22, 2020)

The company I work for has 2 of these, 1 for each office building. When they exercise them it sounds like a freight train is coming down the road. I can hear these roaring from 200yds away and you can smell the diesel fumes also. Keep your windows closed when these are running and start looking for a new pad!


----------



## PLX (Nov 22, 2020)

Ask your neighbors


----------



## gkrish1001 (Mar 22, 2021)

tabora said:


> Maybe some, but it's when the power is out, right? How often and for how long do they plan to exercise them?


yes its only when the power outage occurs.


----------



## gkrish1001 (Mar 22, 2021)

Airstreamer67 said:


> Folks on this site spend a lot of time and money buying and maintaining generators to keep the lights on during power outages.
> 
> It looks like your apartment building is doing that for you. You're lucky.
> 
> ...


Thanks I too hope it should not make more noise as i have spent lots of money buying this apartment. Also does the smoke pipe affect the walls in long run?


----------



## gkrish1001 (Mar 22, 2021)

PLX said:


> Ask your neighbors


This is new construction and no neighbors yet.


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

I can't answer such a question. It would take someone with experience to know what the effect of the heat would be on the building's exterior. It does appears there is a significant air gap between the building and the pipe, so my "guess" would be there would be no negative effects. I believe I can hold my hand that close to my generator's muffler without problems, and the heat would be much less a number of feet from the engine.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

I would say: If you are worried and that concerned, sell the apartment and buy in another location.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

to the OP is this india construction?
I wish the forum had more than the flag to id the country.

yea noise can be an issue.
the drone noise can be a real deal!
get a set of noise canceling head phones for sure!
bose makes those!

they need silicone boots on those pipes.
that helps on the noise isolation...
also baffles to cancel the noise as well as active noise canceling.

more thoughts....
if this is diesel....
think so2 gas as well making acid rain.
and the so2 gas can burn your lungs.
is this diesel or natural gas?
if it is natural gas think CO gas. it can crawl down the side of the building or leak at the joints.

yup keep the windows closed during a run.
is the power large enough to run all of the the air conditioning units?
or is it for basic lights?
rolling black outs is an issue if this is india just like in california in the usa.

buy a CO detector for sure.
if it is diesel buy a so2 gas detector or air quality detector as well!


----------



## PLX (Nov 22, 2020)

raj - 
Somebody please help me with this doubt. This is making me stressed out a lot. Recently i bought an apartment and moved in. When i purchased i didnt see the
generator placed but after buying and at the time of moving in to my shock i saw the generator from bedroom balcony. *Some say it wont make any noise or damage since i am at 4th floor *but i am not convinced. So i need experts advice on this. 

Did the person who sold you the flat make this statement (Some say it won't make any noise)?? If so, I would find a good lawyer & file a lawsuit against the seller. No worries


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

I believe this is new construction. It seems wise to actually experience what the generator's effects will be before selling the unit or filing a lawsuit. 

Also, an owner will have to ask herhimself, is it better to hear the noise or to suffer the outage and its darkness and indoor temperatures.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

I would to have asked for a test run up!
take a db meter or get the db meter app for your smart phone with spectrum display recorder and see if the noise is over 60db...
the fumes would be my concern...
like i have stated get a set of noise canceling bose head phones!

i bet the noise is not that bad...
if they used double wall or triple wall stainless pipe the noise radiation will be less...

now acid rain from the exhaust...
that can be an issue!
so2 vapor turning to acid will eat the building over time!


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

It seems they routed the exhaust over the building with all that piping. The adjacent building might have more problems with vapors and acid rain. Don't really know most of the answers till it runs.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup!
way too many questions!
I would like to hear a test run up!


----------



## Gen10K (Jun 25, 2020)

I would not worry about it. We had Diesel Gens in Iraq and Somalia when I was in the military. After a good while, the noise becomes background noise and you will not noticed them. Then, you will miss them when they shut off (no power and eerie quiet). As far fumes, looks like they did a great job at it.

I think is a plus on the purchase; is not like you are living next to a railroad track and get nothing in return for the inconvinience.


----------



## somedumbguy (Sep 17, 2020)

In the USA, such a generator backup system to a rental unit would be considered a very desirable feature, even if it does make some noise. I'm assuming that this, is in fact, a back-up unit (rather than a primary) and will be run rarely. I do wonder if the presence of big backup system like that is an indication that the utility power is very unreliable. If so, and it is runs frequently I might be concerned. First thing I would want to know is if that power does indeed power MY apartment and is included in the standard building fees or if there is an extra fee. (Or maybe its only wired to power the deluxe apartments on the top floor)!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

somedumbguy said:


> In the USA, such a generator backup system to a rental unit would be considered a very desirable feature, even if it does make some noise. I'm assuming that this, is in fact, a back-up unit (rather than a primary) and will be run rarely. I do wonder if the presence of big backup system like that is an indication that the utility power is very unreliable. If so, and it is runs frequently I might be concerned. First thing I would want to know is if that power does indeed power MY apartment and is included in the standard building fees or if there is an extra fee. (Or maybe its only wired to power the deluxe apartments on the top floor)!


lol or just wired to the buildings lights!
i would ask for a test run up of the generator or the test schedule for the year.


----------



## BadDNA (Jan 23, 2019)

The sound you hear when those units run will be muffled by the TV and radio you still have because of them. The vibration will be your food not rotting in the frig and the air conditioning continuing to keep you comfortable while they are running. Your phone will continue to charge, your computer will still receive unwanted spam, p0rn, and viruses, and you'll be able to relax and read a book at night because of those things. The air pollution will be minimal, vented so many stories above you, and putting out nothing substantial over time. (Smog concerns, really Iowagold?). If you haven't heard it run by now, you already know it isn't daily - or weekly. As others have stated, it's a desirable feature and a plus to have the exhaust so well vented.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

breathing is a big issue!
so yes on the generator exhaust concerns.


----------



## PLX (Nov 22, 2020)

The noise may not be that much of an issue considering the benefits of not having it running, i agree.

t. The fumes, diesel fumes - that's another issue.

Diesel fumes will make you nauseous. That is a big diesel powered genset.

You don't want your patio doors open when that thing is running!


----------



## Gen10K (Jun 25, 2020)

I do not understand the Diesel phobia. These types of engines, while running at their optimal RPMs, the fuel is burned completly. Is not like a 1800s Coal Fired Steam Engine is spining the Gen Head.

On Diesel engines, the ones that you see on the streets belching smoke. Those enginere were tricked out to dump excess amounts of fuel. All the soot is unburned Diesel, same happen with rigs when the engine is running at lower RPMs and the driver has it floored.

I would not worry about that Gen Set.


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

Has anyone actually looked at the pictures posted by the OP?

First, there is a massive piping system from the exhaust of each of those generators, going up to the top of the building, in plain sight. Exhaust fumes are not going to be an issue on the fourth floor.

Second, those generators are clearly not large enough to provide anything but essential services like emergency lights and elevators. They are only going to operate for perhaps a weekly or even monthly exercise period maybe for an hour, and of course when there is a power failure, in which case, the noise they produce would be a small price to pay for enjoying the benefits of the service they provide.

Based on those pictures, the generator system in that building appears sound. Property owners in that building will be paying dues to a owners association for the maintenance on the building in the future, these systems included.

gkrish1001,it makes no sense why you've obviously spent a large amount of money to buy into this apartment, to only now have second thoughts over a potentially nonexistent problem.


----------



## arubalou (Feb 9, 2013)

the emergency gennies at our hospital arent bad at all, they sound like diesel trucks and when inside the hospital you cant hear them at all.


----------



## Gen10K (Jun 25, 2020)

People do not care much on how loud they are, but guess what, people freaks out when the noise stops. Then you hear the WFT happen to the gen set and for how long we have to wait for the power to come back on?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

stealth run on a gen system is nice...
that way you do not up set those who are in the dark...

it is that haves and have not thing.. 
it gets real bad after a BIG storm and hot temps....
if you have power with a LOUD gen set...
folks tend to get up set when they cannot sleep from the noise..
that window open and quiet time thing....

we see that at the state fair....
a good quiet box setup and you can glamp like no others!
(glamor camping)
but the temps are like 90 deg f at night!!
a real WOW!
hard to sleep with out air con units.


----------

